# Aquaviva 9/7 and late from 8/24



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't been a good steward of the forum as busy work schedule, family, and fishing addiction have kept me away. I've had two decent trips in the last two weeks so I thought I would share. 

Sept 6-7 - made a last minute decision to head offshore last Sat. I'm at catholic youth sports league jamboree and here's Craig sending me text messages saying lets go. Fortunately for me it was roasting hot on Sat and the family didn't want to do anything afterwards so breaking away and heading offshore wasn't a hard pill to swallow. Ferdi was in town and looking for a ride so it was on. Left the pass around 4 and headed for the spur. Get to the spur just after 6PM and start putting out the spread. Put one line out and while I was reaching for the other lure the only line out gets hit. Ferdi picks up the rod and we've got a solid hookup on a white marlin. Fish was spunky and put on a show. While on the wire fish takes a wicked turn, jumps and runs smack into the side of the boat and broke its damn bill. We sword fished all night and not one bite. Woke up and started to troll again. Found some tuna just north of the Spur and had our first knockdown of the morning. Fish took a few blistering runs and hook pulled. I think it was nice tuna fish. Keep trolling the area and around 11AM the way back gets hit. Ferdi on the rod again and Craig and I begin clearing lines. Fish breaks water and we get our first glimpse and realize it’s a blue. Still no worries and getting Ferdi strapped in and cameras out. This is when all hell breaks loose. Blue goes ape shit crazy. That's when we realize how big it is. I've been bill fishing over twenty years and seen some decent fish. This was the once in a life time fish for me. She's coming clean out of the water, greyhounding, and charging the boat hardcore. It was like one of those damn Cairns black marlin or Guy Harvey Videos. This fish and was huge and dark. That’s the image burned into my brain…this hulk of a fish that was nearly jet black. I was absolutely amazed and the size of the white water this fish was creating. Immediately following the unreal dance it was over. Hooks pulled....I'm sure the result of the fierce head shakes and mind bending jumps. Retrieve the lure hook set is mangled. Only a few strands of 700lb cable holding rear hook in place. Totally bummed....

Pick up my dreams off the floor of the cockpit and baby vomit off my chin and nervously put back out the spread. We have one more window shopper around 1PM. Probably a small white screwing with my daisy chain on short rigger but that's all it seemed to want. 

Aug 24 - Decide to do a day trip after hearing some good reports from the Elbow. Arrive at 6AM and within 15 minutes we have a white hooked up. Oddly enough I'm on the rod which is rare. Craig had surgery on his shoulder and couldn't do anything but watch. Got the fish boat side, and long time buddy Kevin was on the wire…easy release. Had two more shots that day but couldn't find the hook in either. One looked like a small blue. Highlight of the day was a huge Bryde’s Whale. 

Epic fishing the last two weeks. Can't wait to get back out. 

Aquaviva out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That was a great read! Sorry to hear about the giant that you pulled the hook on. He's still out there...


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

One word...epic


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, wow what a Whale Shot.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and the pics are really cool!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, great report! Congrats on the whites. Too bad about the big blue. I'm sure it was a sight to see while it lasted.


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Well if that won't get ya excited I don't know what will. Thanks for the report.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great report. Regardless of the final result, seems you guys are always in the right place.

That lost Blue will be with you for a while. Can't really understand why the cable was worn like that......I've never seen that happen? Where, exactly, did it wear?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome day on the water. Just seeing a 500 lb plus blue on your line jumping makes your day if not your month! A couple years ago we were wiring a white and accidentally broke off it's bill, it happens, felt terrible.

Thanks for posting pics and details!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to Aqua Viva. Y'all are fish raising machines!


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88w4fcUgHLY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome trips!!!


----------

